# Netbeans Debugger Session sichern?



## huckleberry (15. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite mit Netbeans. Um mein Projekt zu debuggen, muss ich es jedesmal per Hand mit Daten füttern, da es diese Daten verlangt.

Kann ich während des Debuggens den aktuellen Zustand sichern und dann jedesmal von dort aus weiter debuggen? 

Ich danke!

Mfg Huck


----------



## Atze (15. Nov 2011)

ich habe noch nicht von soetwas gehört, aber kann auch sein, dass ich das einfach noch nicht gebraucht habe.

wahrscheinlich könnte man das THEORETISCH irgendwie komplett persistieren, aber ist das wirklich sinnvoll? kannst du dir nicht in anderer form testdaten anfertigen? serialisierte objekte mit passenden daten gefüllt, textdateien die du beim start ausliest oder ganz verzweifelt einfach objektzustände (wert) testweise hart eincoden?

einen laufenden thread komplett niederzuschreiben wäre imho zuviel sinnloser overhead (FALLS es sowas nicht in der IDE schon gibt -  was ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte!)


----------



## huckleberry (15. Nov 2011)

Siehe Anhang: Screenshot sagt unter Profile etwas von Load IDE Snapshot etc..?

Allerdings nur Laden... ???:L


----------



## HoaX (15. Nov 2011)

Da gehts dann aber ums Profiling, nicht ums Debuggen.


----------

